# Heavy 10 Taper Attachment Dimensions



## silverhawk (Sep 11, 2019)

Can someone with a Heavy 10 grab some dimensions of the swivel bar (or have a build sheet specifying the dimensions) ? I'd like to know if I'm moving in the right direction in restoring everything this thing came with.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 11, 2019)

silverhawk said:


> Can someone with a Heavy 10 grab some dimensions of the swivel bar (or have a build sheet specifying the dimensions) ? I'd like to know if I'm moving in the right direction in restoring everything this thing came with.



I have a friend with a H10 and a taper attachment, post of picture of the part you need dimensions of and I will try to help you out.....


----------



## SLK001 (Sep 12, 2019)

The swivel bar is a fairly important piece of the TA.  Do you have one that doesn't appear to fit?  Here is a .PDF of the heavy 10 TA.  Look at the UNIT NUMBER stamped on the top end.  The bar for the H10 will be PT869R1.  If you still need dimensions, tell me which ones you need.


----------



## silverhawk (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah, I don't have the right one (I don't even have a part number stamped into it). I'll get this all sorted out at some point. I was looking for parts 14 and 22 (the swivel bar).




Thanks, guys! I'll keep sorting this out.


----------



## Canuck75 (Sep 22, 2019)

Rough measurements for the TA on my lathe (CL8187 ZB) is 2-3/4" x 17-1/2" for part #22 and 2 3/4" x 16" for part #14. Don't want to take it apart for more accurate measurements but if I can give furtter help let me know.


----------



## silverhawk (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks!  I think I've found a good replacement, and it should be on it's way to me.


----------



## silverhawk (Oct 6, 2019)

It turned out the replacement had the bed right (part 22), but does not have the right swivel bar (part 14).  I'm off and looking again.


----------



## silverhawk (Dec 5, 2019)

Canuck75 said:


> Rough measurements for the TA on my lathe (CL8187 ZB) is 2-3/4" x 17-1/2" for part #22 and 2 3/4" x 16" for part #14. Don't want to take it apart for more accurate measurements but if I can give furtter help let me know.



Canuck75, can you get me the total height as well as the dovetail height, and the dovetail width?


----------



## Canuck75 (Dec 6, 2019)

The dovetail on Part 14 is 1.450" wide and .480 high. Overall height of Part 14 is .885" ( base .405" plus dovetail .480"). The Using two .250" pins against the dovetail I get a measurement of 1.740".

Hope that helps.


----------



## silverhawk (Dec 6, 2019)

Canuck75 said:


> The dovetail on Part 14 is 1.450" wide and .480 high. Using two .250" pins against the dovetail it measures 1.740".
> 
> Hope that helps.


That is perfect! Thanks!

joe


----------



## havrillaja (Feb 3, 2020)

Does anyone have dimensions for part # 32 in the picture above? I am going to have to make my own. Its called the Bracket Clamp, its the threaded locking nut that clamps on the ways so the taper attachment doesn't slide.
Thanks,
John


----------



## silverhawk (Feb 4, 2020)

Mine works, but is not "original".  It is basically a rectangular block with two holes in it.  The first hole goes through the middle and is threaded for the lock bolt from the top of the clamp.  The second hole sits on the chin and locks against the bottom of the lathe bed (I'm calling this the "front").  Both holes are threaded.






It's 1.75" wide x 1.9" long x 0.6" deep.  The hold-down hole (that the bolt through the clamp runs through) is centered side-to-side, but is 0.9" away from the back.  The adjustment screw hole along the front side is 0.3" from the front of the block.  Put a bolt through it (or a threaded road and a nut to lock it in place, and you're ready to install and lock it down.


----------



## havrillaja (Feb 5, 2020)

silverhawk said:


> Mine works, but is not "original".  It is basically a rectangular block with two holes in it.  The first hole goes through the middle and is threaded for the lock bolt from the top of the clamp.  The second hole sits on the chin and locks against the bottom of the lathe bed (I'm calling this the "front").  Both holes are threaded.
> 
> View attachment 312681
> 
> ...


Thank You, I've been looking for this for a while!


----------



## silverhawk (Feb 5, 2020)

Just an FYI, the threaded rod actually goes to the outside, not the lathe bed side.  It's used to level that block to get good, even clamping pressure.  Not sure why I got that backwards last night... I must have been tired.


----------



## havrillaja (Feb 5, 2020)

silverhawk said:


> Just an FYI, the threaded rod actually goes to the outside, not the lathe bed side.  It's used to level that block to get good, even clamping pressure.  Not sure why I got that backwards last night... I must have been tired.


Thanks for clarifying, I definitely would have tried it the other way around. This make more sense though.


----------



## havrillaja (Feb 22, 2020)

silverhawk said:


> Mine works, but is not "original".  It is basically a rectangular block with two holes in it.  The first hole goes through the middle and is threaded for the lock bolt from the top of the clamp.  The second hole sits on the chin and locks against the bottom of the lathe bed (I'm calling this the "front").  Both holes are threaded.
> 
> View attachment 312681
> 
> ...



Are the threaded hole measurements to the center of the hole? Or to the edge of the hole?


----------



## havrillaja (Feb 23, 2020)

I figured it out, thanks again silverhawk. I went off center. I had to make the bolt for it too. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## silverhawk (Feb 23, 2020)

That looks fabulous. Let us know how it works for you!

joe


----------



## silverhawk (Jun 30, 2020)

I can't believe I'm circling back with this kind of news.  I'd been watching fleabay for some time for the part.  I had given up on finding the part when I posted this thread originally.  Over the last month, I've been slowly milling a 3.25"x1.25"x18" bar of cast iron down on my mini mill to cut a dove tail (I can only take off about 0.010" at a time because of the lack of rigidity in these mini mills).  Lo and behold, today, 20 minutes after I re-broke my finger dropping the bar on it during a tooling reset and ripping another finger open (it's only blood) on a cutter, guess what pops up onto eBay?  Yeah, that would be a PT869R1 swivel bar - the exact part I need.  I had to hop on that thing faster than a feather falling in a vacuum.  Now I don't need to machine one!


----------

